
Investigation: A Shockingly Large Amount of Amazon Reviews Are Scams - jl87
http://thehustle.co/a-surprisingly-large-number-of-amazon-reviews-are-scams-the-hustle-investigates
======
ChuckMcM
Why is this shocking? This is more effective than advertising and costs less
to the manufacturer.

